# Additional Cigar Reviews - Gurkha Ninja Torpedo Review and the Cain Nub Maduro 460 Review



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Additional Cigar Reviews - Gurkha Ninja Torpedo Review and the Cain Nub Maduro 460 Review*

Today we have two cigars to review that stray a bit from the norm. Up first is the Gurkha Ninja Torpedo, a affordable offering from a normally pr...

Read the full article here: Additional Cigar Reviews - Gurkha Ninja Torpedo Review and the Cain Nub Maduro 460 Review


----------

